# Aircraft tracking app for Android?



## caravanman (May 31, 2022)

Hi folks, I have noticed a lot of aircraft trip youtubers use their phones to track their anticipated aircraft flight and arrival times.
I anticipate a lot of delay this weekend before I fly to Barcelona, as it is the Jubilee holiday here in the UK. 
Any recommendations for easy to use phone apps for doddery old men to use?


----------



## jis (May 31, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Hi folks, I have noticed a lot of aircraft trip youtubers use their phones to track their anticipated aircraft flight and arrival times.
> I anticipate a lot of delay this weekend before I fly to Barcelona, as it is the Jubilee holiday here in the UK.
> Any recommendations for easy to use phone apps for doddery old men to use?



I use Flightradar24, but there are others too.


----------



## jiml (May 31, 2022)

^That's the best one.^


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 31, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Any recommendations for easy to use phone apps for doddery old men to use?


You need to be online for any of this to work properly so I mainly use websites and avoid telemetry apps. You can often plug the flight directly into google like "AA1957" and pick from multiple tracker websites to see which one you prefer. Put a bookmark on your home page to get the app experience. If you're only interested in delays involving your own flights then the airline's own website is probably enough to keep you informed.


----------



## caravanman (May 31, 2022)

Thanks for the info.
I looked at flightradar24 on my computer. Wow!, a lot of aircraft flying around all over!
The planes are identified by their "call signs", is there any way to easily see which flight services they are actually operating?

Edited: I downloaded to my phone, and it seems to work well. Even seeing a private helicopter passing over Nottingham, call sign GNESH, I wonder if it is a flying elephant?


----------



## Maglev (May 31, 2022)

I use FlightAware, and it gives the flight numbers, gates, and times. But one bug I have noticed is that sometimes flights "keep going" on the screen after they've landed. Also, it shows Canadian military planes but not US military planes.


----------



## Ryan (May 31, 2022)

If you want to see "the good stuff", adsbexchange.com provides an unfiltered tracking feed. I'm watching a Chinook pretend like he's a DC commuter at 1,000':


----------



## jebr (May 31, 2022)

For me, FlightRadar24 is really good at seeing what's happening right now for different planes in the sky. However, it's not as user-friendly at seeing particulars about a specific trip later in the day, especially if you want to see what's currently happening with the plane you'll be taking later. For that information I typically look at FlightAware - when you search for your flight it'll show an option to see "where my plane is now." It's slightly clunky as that particular link simply shows the flight before yours for the aircraft they have assigned for your flight, but usually you can keep clicking that until you get to the actual current flight.

I've also heard good things about FlightyApp, including it being more user-friendly than FlightRadar24 or FlightAware, but since it's iOS only I haven't been able to test it myself to give it any sort of personal review. That said, if/when they make the hop over to Android I intend to test it out and give it a spin.


----------

